# Advice required for training a miniture dachshund X chihuahua



## djbum_sid (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi,

I recently bought an 8-week old pup.
Miniature Dachshund X Chihuahua.

Previously I've owned Collies, but with a young child I wanted a breed that wasn't as active as a Collie.

I know the breeders well, whom I bought the pup from.
They advised me he was a very "whiny" puppy.
Wow, they weren't wrong there!

I need advice on how to handle this crying and whining.

He is very "clingy"
Our dining room and living room join - but I cant even go between rooms without him crying and following.
He cry's for what seems like no reason - he has food, water, a warm bed, does not need the toilet, etc. And I am at a loose end as to how to start training him out of this. :
It is that bad that since I bought him 10 days ago, I haven't been able to leave the house, as his whining and barking gets so loud, neighbors from 3 doors away have complained.
And his crying all day and night is now waking my daughter, and upsetting her.

Any advice would be Hugely appreciated. :thumbup:
We love the little guy a lot, but are tearing our hair out over him. :frown:

Thank you.


Lucy-Ann.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Hi,

My first port of call would be sit-stay or down-stay.

The reason for this is that it allows you to create a distance between you and the pup for which it will get rewarded.

Teach the pup sit and then reward for just staying sat. When it can hold a sit for 20secs then put a foot distance between you without him moving. Then gradually increase the distance so you can disappear around a corner or out of a room with him staying.

This will help to build his confidence.

Then get him to stay whilst you leave the lounge to make a brew or go to the toilet.

The other sideline activity I would be concentrating on is not giving him attention when he demands it but instead i would ignore his attempts to get your attention and wait for him to settle before calling him over or going to him. It allows him to experience the stress of not getting your attention whilst having you in the room which starts him off at the lowest level.

Have a few tasty treats stuffed into hollowed out bones or kongs which are frozen. Every so often give him one, get him involved in lickinng and playing with it, stay with him for a bit while he gets stuck in and then make your way out of the room. The frozen aspect of the meal will help be a little with his teething on gums too.

Maybe give crate training a thought as it gives the pup a place that is his own safe little den where he doesn't get so strssed out - a large room to a pup is a big place to feel secure in despite us knowing they are perfectly safe. If you need a crate for his size I have one that is perfect you can have.

Play hide and seek with treats around the room/house so that he can explore on his own a bit and familiarise himself witht he place in a fun and rewarding way.


That should give you a few ideas to go on.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it's very tempting with a small breed to think they need different basic training but i would say it's no different. 

Maybe because they are tiny there is a temptation to carry them more/baby them more.

You need to start building up short periods of leaving. I would recommend a crate, coverred with a blanket and begin crate training if you haven't already.

Get a couple of puppy kongs and stuff them with something tasty (bearing in mind puppies delicate tums so maybe just fill it with the pups food (wet it into a mush if its a dry food) You can maybe add a little tiny bit of cream cheese over the kong if the dry food isnt interesting enough.

Start to generate a "leaving" routine EG place pup in area you leave them in, put on coat and shoes, give pup kong and say "settle". Then leave for just a few minutes and then loads of fuss when you come back in if he was quiet :thumbup: Gradually increase the time.


----------



## djbum_sid (Jun 14, 2010)

"The other sideline activity I would be concentrating on is not giving him attention when he demands it but instead i would ignore his attempts to get your attention and wait for him to settle before calling him over or going to him. It allows him to experience the stress of not getting your attention whilst having you in the room which starts him off at the lowest level."

..... I do currently try to do this, which is resulting in Sammie crying for an hour+ until I can't stand it anymore, or my daughter gets really upset about it all. 



"Maybe give crate training a thought as it gives the pup a place that is his own safe little den where he doesn't get so strssed out - a large room to a pup is a big place to feel secure in despite us knowing they are perfectly safe. If you need a crate for his size I have one that is perfect you can have."

.... I also have a crate for him, but the same situation arises - he cry's continuously.
I put his favorite toys in there, treats in there, etc. But it seems to make no difference. 

Will definitely try the sit-stay, down-stay suggestion.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

WHere is the crate in relation to the household traffic?

I put my new dog's crate where she can see the whole comings and goings when she is relaxing in there and it has settled her well.


----------



## djbum_sid (Jun 14, 2010)

It's currently in the corner of our living room.
Out of the way that she can't be bumped into, etc. But in view so she can see us all.
I have found though, that this seems to upset her more. Seeing us, but not being able to get to us.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Good luck with your pup. Id love to see some pics of another Chiweenie!!(chi x mini daschund).
Its a cross of 2 very clingy, affectionate breeds so they never really lose the need to be following you everywhere! When mine where little and whiny I used to go to bed and listen to my ipod for a couple of hours til they shut up. Did take a few weeks though. It also helps if you dont give them attention when they want it always. They need to develop abit of independence coz unlike alot of bigger/working breeds they will happily be puppylike forever!
Oh, and good luck with the house training. Its 2 of the most difficult breeds to teach that too as well! (and the 2 most likely to bite breeds). More challenging then they first appear arent they???:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello. I would start with ignoring him, when he wonders around and stops the whining and slightly walks away from you, praise him, go over board on the praise, give him a treat or two.

If he is in his crate say (example) and he is really barking, get a water spray and spray him with the word "enough", this worked for mine.

It may also help to get a kong, something you can stuff with yummy scrummy treats, so when you need to go somewhere, he will be interested in the kong and may not notice you going.

Relate his crate with good things, again, when he is quiet in there, give him a treat and attention, feed him in there, give him toys with treats in, so he relates the crate to a happy place.

Remember, ignore bad behaviour...your response is what he is looking for.

As soon as he is quiet praise him lots, use a high pitched voice, anything!, you may feel stupid, but it will tell your puppy he is doing the right thing.

All the best xxx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

If he wasn't used to the crate when you got him You may need to research "introduction" of a crate. Gradually associating the crate with good stuff like dinner/toys/treats/sleep and progressing to closing the door for short periods and eventually longer periods.

A game you could try is to get a raggy toy and play like mad with the pup then just stop mid play, stand dead still and give no attention or eye contact at all, the pup will look slightly bemused and should naturally sit at your feet looking at you, the second the pup stops then praise and off you go with the game again. Gradually increase the amount of time you expect him to sit there. This game should re inforce that calm quiet behaviour gets your attention :thumbup: He may be a bit young for this game yet so try it in a couple of weeks if it doesn't work now.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

First off pics please 

Get Dr Dunbar's Before and After Your Puppy for free from here: Free Downloads | Dog Star Daily

Here is some stuff on crate training: Calming Your Cerrrrraaaazzzzzy Canine: Crate for Calm « pawsitive dogs

And a handout on setting up and using a doggie den: http://petcentral.yolasite.com/resources/Doggie Den.doc

Get a few Kong toys - no more food bowls.Stuff those Kongs with the yummiest of yummies and use them for alone training: Home Alone - calming for separation « pawsitive dogs


----------



## djbum_sid (Jun 14, 2010)

Oooh, brilliant.
Thank you very much.  :thumbup:

There should be some photos of Sammie in my album.
I uploaded some yesterday, but not sure if I did it correctly. Lol. 

x


----------

